# Tarantula Killing but not eating prey?



## Kegaran (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey all, this is my first post here so it's a greeting as well but I have a problem that might be something serious and I'm seeking the help of more experienced keepers.

I have a B. Smithi (redknee) and after it's last molt I've noticed that both time's it's been fed. It's killed the cricket, mangled it up a bit..and then left it.
Any idea's as to why she's abandoning her prey after dispatching it? I did wait to give her fangs time to harden (not white or anything) and she's still capable of biting.
As she obviously has no issue killing the prey itself.

Thank you in advance for any replies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 23, 2015)

Kegaran said:


> Hey all, this is my first post here so it's a greeting as well but I have a problem that might be something serious and I'm seeking the help of more experienced keepers.
> 
> I have a B. Smithi (redknee) and after it's last molt I've noticed that both time's it's been fed. It's killed the cricket, mangled it up a bit..and then left it.
> Any idea's as to why she's abandoning her prey after dispatching it? I did wait to give her fangs time to harden (not white or anything) and she's still capable of biting.
> ...


Hey 1st off welcome to the boards. How long since her last moult? It may be something as simple as she isn't hungry, How long after she kills the prey do you remove it because it is possible that she's simply killed it to save for later I've seen my G pulchra do this in the past. The best advice I can give is to keep an eye on her and try not to worry if it's not been a long time since she ate. I'm sorry I can't be of more help but it's not something I've come across very often

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kegaran (Jun 23, 2015)

It's been 2 weeks. give or take a few days since her last molt. so I'd say it's been about 3 weeks to a month since she ate...She actually didn't show many signs of pre-molt this time. hair didn't fall off or anything.
Kept eating, Just flipped over on her back one day and molted. and I've been removing it after about an hour or so..I don't like letting stuff sit in the cage too long that does not need to be there.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 23, 2015)

And how big is the t?


----------



## Kegaran (Jun 23, 2015)

3 or 4 inch I would guess. I haven't actually taken a measurement. She's molted three times in my care if it helps at all and I got her as a juvenile.


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 23, 2015)

Does she look nice and round, or thin?


----------



## cold blood (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, it probably wasn't ready to be fed.   2 weeks is about where I would first begin to offer a smithi of that size.   Mine's about that size and I waited 16 days before I offered.


Waxworms are a great first feed as they are easily handled and so soft.

---------- Post added 06-23-2015 at 08:45 PM ----------




Fyrwulf said:


> Does she look nice and round, or thin?


She molted 2 weeks ago and has yet to feed....don't have to see it to guess thin.   2 weeks isn't anything to be concerned about for a second:smile:


----------



## dredrickt (Jun 23, 2015)

There could be a lot of reasons, but I've seen T's do that when they are dehydrated.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 24, 2015)

dredrickt said:


> There could be a lot of reasons, but I've seen T's do that when they are dehydrated.


I only see OBT do this they never fail to defend there hide. Often will kill roaches and not eat it all.


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

cold blood said:


> She molted 2 weeks ago and has yet to feed....don't have to see it to guess thin.   2 weeks isn't anything to be concerned about for a second:smile:


The reason I ask is because the OP made it sound like she didn't fast before her molt. She might not be all that hungry.


----------



## sw18x (Jun 24, 2015)

My Psalmo killed a cricket that fell in his hide right before a molt...I couldn't get it out of the hide but the next morning the cricket was dead on the floor of the cage. A few days later he molted. I assumed it was a precaution taken by the T so he wouldn't get nibbled during the molt.


----------



## GG80 (Jun 24, 2015)

I've seen this twice. First with my aduld G. porteri. She showed no interest at first then after 5-10 mins she killed the cricket and left it in the corner. The second time was my 2.5" A. geniculata. The genic is a great eater but on one occasion it showed no interest and like the porteri it killed the cricket after 10 mins and left it in the corner aswell. I can only assume that both Ts weren't hungry and perhaps the crickets annoyed them. I'm sure if they were hungry they wouldn't have left a kill go to waste.
As long as your T's abdomen looks healthy it should be ok and will eat when it wants. One thing I've learned over the past year and a half of keeping Ts is that they pretty much know what they are doing.


----------



## hutch924 (Jun 24, 2015)

My LP molted a few weeks ago and I started feeding her crickets. I have had her 8 months now and after she molted she is eating the crickets but completely submerging them in her water dish. I dont know why she is doing that but it is pretty odd. Never did that before.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 25, 2015)

The only time I have had any of Ts do that to a cricket is when they were fed up with having a "roommate" and weren't hungry.

Even if the fangs were black, not all Ts are ready to pounce on food. They are individuals just like people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 25, 2015)

viper69 said:


> The only time I have had any of Ts do that to a cricket is when they were fed up with having a "roommate" and weren't hungry.


Could be a threat response, too. It's not undocumented in the wild.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 25, 2015)

Fyrwulf said:


> Could be a threat response, too. It's not undocumented in the wild.



Like I said, they were fed up. I don't know what goes through a Ts mind. I doubt my mature AFs feel threatened by a cricket, anything is possible.


----------



## Kegaran (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry for the long delay in replying to this thread, went on vacation for a few days. the situation has resolved itself..I was pulling the food out to quick, she is eating the food but she was letting it sit for a few hours...odd for her, and she has since stopped. 
Thank you for all for replying though.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------

